# My Elong



## VJventrella

This is my Elong and his new setup!


----------



## Inflade

NICE FISH!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Elong looks good and I like the set up.


----------



## Xenon

Great setup and nice fish!


----------



## FEEFA

Great fish and setup! What size is the tank?


----------



## VJventrella

Thanks! The tank is 75 gallons.


----------



## bricklr




----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Beautiful black mask elongatus.


----------



## Piranha_man

Very nice!

Makes me miss my BM... was one of the coolest fish I've ever had.


----------



## VJventrella

Yea this little guy is sweet!







It was weird though. The first day I introduced him to the tank he was very aggressive, finger chasing, already eating anything. Now he seems to have calmed right down and kind of enjoys one corner. He still swims every so often and chases his reflection. But nothing like the first day.


----------



## Inflade

give him some time. he needs to get comfortable in the tank. does he hide behind that red plant on the left?


----------



## VJventrella

yep thats the one, just behind that red plant.


----------



## db04ph

nice 
thats not sean's is it?


----------



## VJventrella

No its not, big als in Scarborough was asking 120 for him and i offered them 90 and they took it, so i couldn't say no


----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice kick ass Elong you got there!...He rocks like an ALL THAT REMAINS concert!!!...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Da said:


> Nice kick ass Elong you got there!...He rocks like an ALL THAT REMAINS concert!!!...


f*ck YES


----------



## FishermanCanada

looking good. That elong is sweet.


----------



## Inflade

VJventrella said:


> yep thats the one, just behind that red plant.


I would get rid of the red plant and ill explain:

First off, that plant is large and its towards the front of the tank. removing it will make the tank look deeper.

second, the plus with your other plants is that the leaves etc are separated, meaning even if your elong hides behind the plant, he is still visible. over time he will come out of hiding, because he full well knows that you can see him in there, and he will trust you pose no threat to him.

this has been my experience.


----------



## His Majesty

great looking elong


----------



## VJventrella

Inflade said:


> yep thats the one, just behind that red plant.


I would get rid of the red plant and ill explain:

First off, that plant is large and its towards the front of the tank. removing it will make the tank look deeper.

second, the plus with your other plants is that the leaves etc are separated, meaning even if your elong hides behind the plant, he is still visible. over time he will come out of hiding, because he full well knows that you can see him in there, and he will trust you pose no threat to him.

this has been my experience.
[/quote]

Sounds good. Im going to remove it now and see how it goes!...Thanks for the comments and input everyone


----------



## dr7leaf

ive always wanted an elong but i never had the long tank room for one... nice fish!!!


----------

